# Snakeskin toothpick holder



## laspringer (Dec 4, 2006)

I had some extra snakeskin so I tried a toothpick holder.













Alan


----------



## fiferb (Dec 4, 2006)

Very Nice!!! What are the wooden ends?


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm not sure I want to get my toothpicks out of a snake[xx(]


----------



## laspringer (Dec 4, 2006)

I used mesquite and wrapped the skin around the wood.
With the inside made of mesquite I was thinking that
the toothpicks would pick up some of the mesquite scent
but I can only smell PR resin.
Alan


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't know there was a thing such as "extra snakeskin".


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2006)

Very cool idea. Looks ironicly like a snakebite kit.

The skin is very cloudy looking, what kind is it?


----------



## Ausdan (Dec 5, 2006)

Great Job... very nice!


----------



## bob393 (Dec 5, 2006)

Neet idea. It does look like a snake bite kit!


----------

